# PR Application Status



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all

My PR application is on Code=103 since 30 September 2014 and my current Visa will expire on 
31 December 2014

1. How long does it usualy take to finalize PR aplication on Code=103 ? And What happens in that stage (code=103)

2. Should I apply to renew my curent visa (Pay VFS R1350) or should I wait for the PR application to be finalize ?

Thank you very much


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack14 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My PR application is on Code=103 since 30 September 2014 and my current Visa will expire on
> 31 December 2014
> ...


I will answer your question 2. You must had a valid visa to stay in South Africa to await your PR outcome. So to be safe, yes, you must apply for a new temporary visa. Otherwise you'll have to leave and return to collect your PR if successful.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

On average PR applications take 8 months from being received at headoffice (code 102) to being finalised (code 104). As explained in another thread codes 100 to 102 are purely administrative. Not much value is added to your application by these stages. You can call them waiting time and it's because of backlogs. Code 103 is where real processing starts and an adjudicator is assigned to deal with your case and make a decision based on the Act. In 103 your outcome +ve or -ve is also printed and sent to another queue for DG signature. Finally outcome is dispatched to office of application and online status changes to code 104.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Apply for renewal I would advise. I applied for renewal of my TRV on 22 April, then got a call on 24 april by the adjudicator saying she was issuing my PR and needed some clarification...had I been a little more patient I would saved myself a couple of bucks


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Dallant, what happen to the TRV? Was the application canceled ?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

TRV was issued 3 weeks later, extended for another 5 years...so I went and collected it too, after all, I paid for it


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

dallant said:


> Apply for renewal I would advise. I applied for renewal of my TRV on 22 April, then got a call on 24 april by the adjudicator saying she was issuing my PR and needed some clarification...had I been a little more patient I would saved myself a couple of bucks


Hi Dallant

Was your PR app on code=103 when you received the call from the Ajudicator?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi Dallant
> 
> Was your PR app on code=103 when you received the call from the Ajudicator?


I don't think I checked the code online after the adjudicator's call,but I had an immigration practitioner go to HA check for me if it had arrived at the office of application the next week, which they confirmed that it had arrived and I collected the certificate another week later. Sorry I couldn't help :noidea:


----------



## kdm (Dec 25, 2014)

*PR references different*

Good day,

I applied for PR which got rejected because of missing documents which were lost along the way. After submitting the same documents a number of times, I eventually got a sms that my PR had been finalized at the office of application. What struck me was that the reference (1000.. number) in the sms was different from the one I got when I initially applied. Is this possible? Please help.

kdm


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Mine moved to 104 sometime between Monday and Christmas Eve. Santa Claus passed by Home Affairs too. Here's hoping for a happy new year...


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi irishexpat 
how long your took to move from 102 to 103?


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Mine took nearly 7 months from 102 to 103. Once it had moved to 103 it went quite quick with another 2 month until I received it.

All the best and good luck.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

thank you smokey 
7 months from 102 to 1030 too long 
under which category did u apply?


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

irishexpat said:


> Mine moved to 104 sometime between Monday and Christmas Eve. Santa Claus passed by Home Affairs too. Here's hoping for a happy new year...


Hi irishexpert,

When did you submit your application?


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My PR application is on Code=103 since 30 September 2014 and my current Visa will expire on
> 31 December 2014
> ...


Hi jack14,

Is your application still seating on 103 ?


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

noriki said:


> thank you smokey
> 7 months from 102 to 1030 too long
> under which category did u apply?


Under the old rules I applied for a PR after 5 years of corporate permit.


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Chidaz said:


> Hi irishexpert,
> 
> When did you submit your application?


Hi, went off to Ireland for a few days...
Anyway. Applied on 23 april 2014.
Jumped from 100 to 102 on 22/05
Moved to 103 on 11/11
As mentioned, 104 around 24/12
So the 8-9 month timeframe seems to be holding. Assuming I haven't just jinxed it.


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

noriki said:


> hi irishexpat
> how long your took to move from 102 to 103?


About 6 months


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Got it! They sent it through before end of December.


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

irishexpat said:


> Hi, went off to Ireland for a few days...
> Anyway. Applied on 23 april 2014.
> Jumped from 100 to 102 on 22/05
> Moved to 103 on 11/11
> ...


Thanks for the response. Yes you jinxed it. Mine was going well until it got into code 103 on 7/10/ and it hasn't changed since then.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi there
I want to know in which stage the application can get rejection ?
And in which stage I can say my application will get approved


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

hi,

The decision (rejected/approved) is made in code 103 @ the adjudication hub. A number of threads on this forum have explained the various codes. You will know the outcome once you have gone to the application office to collect.


----------

